# shopping in Paris...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Everything in Paris is on sale from 40% to 70% from now until July, and at the last week of the sale season--another 10-20% off on top of all others. 

Shhhhhh...a secret...if u are a tourist and if u could find a 10% discount card from Amex or your hotel for major department stores, you could put that on top of everything. So at the end, you might have an item for free...hihi...

I could spend my whole life to shop here in the city...it never ends.

What gentlemen (and ladies) here would die to buy in Paris? I mean really.
It is most fun and informative to know...:icon_hailthee:


...from paris


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be in Paris at the endo of January on my Honeymoon......Any chance of sales then...JM Weston--Lobb---Bon Marche???? Any info would be great---and yes I'd die to be at the Ritz at Vendome right about now......


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*shop the sales...*



nole_guapo said:


> I'll be in Paris at the endo of January on my Honeymoon......Any chance of sales then...JM Weston--Lobb---Bon Marche???? Any info would be great---and yes I'd die to be at the Ritz at Vendome right about now......


Hello nole,
Ah oui...Jan/Feb is another major sales season dans la Capitale. I am sure most of the department stores u mentioned will have many big sales. For the men's shoes stores I will call and find out.

I could never afford to stay at any of the Paris Palaces...they are way above my reach...

You are certainly a lucky man to spend your honeymoon here...and she is a lucky woman...:icon_smile_big: I wish you both a very happy time together...forever.

...from paris


----------



## .38Special (May 1, 2006)

Summer sale season will start on June 28th, as stated by law . . .


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

.38Special said:


> Summer sale season will start on June 28th, as stated by law . . .


yeah u are right...but the sales are on now for private customers (ones who use the stores' credit cards)...:icon_smile_kisses:

...from paris


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

Lovemeparis--

Thank you for the kind reply....My soon to be wife and I simply love Paris....Best food, best shopping, best hotels......Oddly, my favorite season in Paris is winter...Something about the cold makes it more chic and romantic......Thanks for looking into the Jan/Feb sales.......


----------

